# New to PS and new baby...



## crowl31 (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife is about to have our first baby next week and I want to be sure to take great photos of him.  

I just got photoshop so I am very beginner.  My question is for pictures where the baby is in color and a black background.  Is that done in photo shop or is it done with the baby and a black background.

Example of what I am asking about.

http://www.karenalcalde.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/newborn-photographer.jpg


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 20, 2009)

There are 3 ways I know of doing that, 1) the easiest, place the baby on the black mat/background. 2) Photoshop. 3) set up shutter speed, f/stop, and flash sync to only capture light from the flash, though odds are you'll still need photoshop.


----------



## Peano (Oct 20, 2009)

In the example you linked to, the baby was photographed against a black background. The whole image is in color.


----------

